# Latest Brennans radio ad - poking?!



## Caveat (13 Jan 2009)

The usual auld Dublin fella voiceover for Brennan's bread - not sure If I heard this correctly but (and I'm paraphrasing)

_Yeah Facebook...it's one of those internet thingys for young wans where they make virtual friends and then they all *poke *each other_

Does he really say that? Surprising if he does. I'm not offended but I'm sure plenty would be.


----------



## ney001 (13 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> The usual auld Dublin fella voiceover for Brennan's bread - not sure If I heard this correctly but (and I'm paraphrasing)
> 
> _Yeah Facebook...it's one of those internet thingys for young wans where they make virtual friends and then they all *poke *each other_
> 
> Does he really say that? Surprising if he does. I'm not offended but I'm sure plenty would be.




I wouldn't be offended in the slightest - that's what facebook call it!


----------



## DavyJones (13 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> The usual auld Dublin fella voiceover for Brennan's bread - not sure If I heard this correctly but (and I'm paraphrasing)
> 
> _Yeah Facebook...it's one of those internet thingys for young wans where they make virtual friends and then they all *poke *each other_
> 
> Does he really say that? Surprising if he does. I'm not offended but I'm sure plenty would be.




He does say poke, because you can poke a friend on face book. just a little reminder that your thinking of them.


----------



## ney001 (13 Jan 2009)

He he caveat - you just have a dirty mind!


----------



## Caveat (13 Jan 2009)

ney001 said:


> He he caveat - you just have a dirty mind!


 
Or just not down with the kid's lingo obviously. 

I honestly thought there was only one meaning for this other than the literal one.  I thought the oul Brennan's guy had lost it TBH!


----------



## sandrat (13 Jan 2009)

must be a while since anyone poked you caveat


----------



## ney001 (13 Jan 2009)

sandrat said:


> must be a while since anyone poked you caveat



Ahhh we'll all get together and give you a poking so!


----------



## Carpenter (13 Jan 2009)

I heard that advert for the first time today (where have I been?) and thought it was very funny and absolutely intended I'm sure.  Good ol' Mr Brennan, reminded me of the out-take of one of those ads that was circulating years ago, made by the actor (won't name him!) which ended on the line: "Ol' Mr Brennan, he was always a good man for the repartie!".


----------



## rmelly (14 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> Or just not down with the kid's lingo obviously.
> 
> I honestly thought there was only one meaning for this other than the literal one. I thought the oul Brennan's guy had lost it TBH!


 
Do they not have the facebook down in 'Rural'? I suppose at least they have the radio.


----------



## MandaC (14 Jan 2009)

Very funny thread.


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2009)

rmelly said:


> Do they not have the facebook down in 'Rural'? I suppose at least they have the radio.


 
Nah Facebook is just so early 21st century that I'd forgotten about it and all it's quaint vocabulary. We're way beyond that now down here.

Down in 'rural' we're into this kind of _post-modern-ironic-retro_ thing now:

Meeting with actual people and socialising - including flirting that might actually amount to something.

The radio (or 'wireless' as we prefer) is coming back too you know. And analogue is the new digital.


----------



## DavyJones (15 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> Meeting with actual people and socialising - including flirting that might actually amount to something.
> 
> .


----------



## truthseeker (15 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> Meeting with actual people and socialising - including flirting that might actually amount to something.


 
What!!! How are they so brave? Itd take months of poking before Id even be ready for a bit of voice on voice action on the phone!!!!


----------



## AgathaC (17 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> Or just not down with the kid's lingo obviously.
> 
> I honestly thought there was only one meaning for this other than the literal one. I thought the oul Brennan's guy had lost it TBH!


 
Poor auld Mr Brennan...imagine what he would think if he read this thread. Brilliant!!


----------



## rmelly (17 Jan 2009)

AgathaC said:


> Poor auld Mr Brennan...imagine what he would think if he read this thread. Brilliant!!


 
or indeed this: [broken link removed]

"Burger off, Facebook."


----------

